# Bigfoot body found



## rhan101277 (Aug 13, 2008)

Supposedly they are going to reveal everything Friday during a press-conference.  There is a body.

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,402882,00.html

http://www.searchingforbigfoot.com/ 

http://www.imageurlhost.com/images/ark66yjxn11rukp44h40.jpg


----------



## apagea99 (Aug 13, 2008)

If that's a guy in a suit, he's not happy......

It will be interesting to see what the scientists find.


----------



## rhan101277 (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah I don't think it would get this far if it was a hoax.


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 13, 2008)

Unless it were a really good hoax.


----------



## Jon (Aug 13, 2008)

Dude.... I though I was bigfoot.

I mean... they call me Flipper at work.

I wear a 16EEEE.


----------



## apagea99 (Aug 13, 2008)

Jon said:


> Dude.... I though I was bigfoot.
> 
> I mean... they call me Flipper at work.
> 
> I wear a 16EEEE.




Have you been wandering around north Georgia lately and posing for pictures in a freezer? :blink:


----------



## karaya (Aug 13, 2008)

And Geraldo thought there was something in Capone's vault! :wacko:


----------



## jamiga (Aug 13, 2008)

Awww, come on! Someone killed Big Foot??


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 13, 2008)

jamiga said:


> Awww, come on! Someone killed Big Foot??



Doesn't say killed, says dead.


----------



## jamiga (Aug 13, 2008)

My bad. . .


----------



## emt19723 (Aug 14, 2008)

well, what are all the backwoods hillbillys gonna do with their spare time now and waste camera film on????


----------



## apagea99 (Aug 14, 2008)

I think there are enough UFO sightings to keep them occupied still


----------



## emt19723 (Aug 14, 2008)

good call!!   lol:beerchug:


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Aug 14, 2008)

*Sounds like a big fish story!*

Hmmm...  Anybody seen that big pot of gold at the end of the rainbow????


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 14, 2008)

*Where was **** Cheney and where were his guns?*

.............


----------



## rhan101277 (Aug 14, 2008)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Hmmm...  Anybody seen that big pot of gold at the end of the rainbow????



Why does everyone not want to believe?


----------



## Bosco578 (Aug 15, 2008)

emt19723 said:


> well, what are all the backwoods hillbillys gonna do with their spare time now and waste camera film on????




I'll just keep drinking beer and whiskey..... and eating chilli..lol


----------



## Jon (Aug 15, 2008)

Bosco578 said:


> I'll just keep drinking beer and whiskey..... and eating chilli..lol


What about your chewin' tabaccey?


----------



## Bosco578 (Aug 15, 2008)

Jon said:


> What about your chewin' tabaccey?



Yum, those stains are already on my shirt.........lol


----------



## BossyCow (Aug 15, 2008)

rhan101277 said:


> Why does everyone not want to believe?



I don't know that its a matter of not wanting to believe. It's just a tough sell. I live in Sasquatch country and there are tons of legends and stories about their existance. But, I gotta wonder when no one has ever been able to photograph one, find the carcass of a dead one, Capture or kill a live one, ... I mean , seriously, with all those folks out there searching and hunting for them for so many years with all the technology thats available to use today.. while I won't say it can't happen. I will say I sure will be surprised.


----------



## firetender (Aug 15, 2008)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Hmmm...  Anybody seen that big pot of gold at the end of the rainbow????



Funny you should ask that.

A friend and I took an early morning drive to an island beach. Enroute, we encountered a huge double rainbow. As we whipped around a corner we found ourselves driving right through its base, passing _*ON *_the road. Swear to God scared the caca out of us because we (slowing down) actually watched as a yellow band of color went on the car hood and into its cab (a yellow band on the dashboard) through the window.

4 days letter I get a package in my PO box. Wrapped in paper was a small Gold-foiled box. In it was a tassel of gold jewelry. My Dad had died a year earlier and my sister, without my foreknowledge, sent my share of his jewelry to me.

I laughed aloud for weeks.

So don't be surprised if you get dispatched to a UFO vs. telephone pole.

Don't be surprised at anything!

BTW...anybody tune in to the press conference for follow-up?


----------



## Blacke00 (Aug 15, 2008)

http://blogsquatcher.blogspot.com/

=)


----------

